# Party Ideas for Haunted Forest



## Aelwyn

So my "haunt" (my wee front yard) and party theme this year is "Haunted Forest", with man eating plants, creatures peeking out of vines, hidden gravestones, etc.

I'm trying to think of games, music, etc. for the party, but can't think of ANY. 

Guests are encouraged to come as the "evil doppleganger" of Fairy Tale characters, or as evil elves (which is what I'll be dressed up as, as the keeper of the forest), gnomes, dwarves, etc.

Any ideas? I have the decorations planned in my head (and will be starting on making them this week...LOL), but no ideas for the party. HELP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about something like a Hansel & Gretel trail hunt, where the "crumbs" are Halloween themed markers (say something like a witch printed on a cardboard disk, for example) hidden around the yard and house? Whoever finds the most wins a prize of some sort, like baked Hansel & Gretel (okay, just kidding about the baked kids). Depending on the prize, it could be more kid-oriented or adult-oriented (or maybe a prize for both age groups).


----------



## Aelwyn

RoxyBlue said:


> How about something like a Hansel & Gretel trail hunt, where the "crumbs" are Halloween themed markers (say something like a witch printed on a cardboard disk, for example) hidden around the yard and house? Whoever finds the most wins a prize of some sort, like baked Hansel & Gretel (okay, just kidding about the baked kids). Depending on the prize, it could be more kid-oriented or adult-oriented (or maybe a prize for both age groups).


I LOVE that idea.  It's adult-only party (minus adult-accompanied teens), so that would be FUN.  Maybe have fingers left from people the plants ate as markers...LOL.


----------



## twilightmafia09

How about those creepy glowing faces that you stick on tree trunks?


----------



## karenlyn

Love this theme idea! For music, maybe you can find one of those rainforest sounds CD's, and mix it somehow with creepy music, or even occasional screams?

I love the Hansel and Gretel idea! Another thing that you often find in a haunted forest is some kind of sorcerer, who invariably requires you to answer him a riddle or three before he allows you to pass. Maybe you could make that into a riddle contest? Or if your friends aren't into that sort of thing, you could turn the riddle into something else. Jokes or whatever.

If I think of anything else I'll write back! 

-Karen


----------



## kallen

Hi Aelwyn, Just saw this thread, We did a haunted forest theme about to years ago. How's yours going? The path sign with its gaurdian was out front at the walkway. We put up fireflies in the trees (aka disney pirates ) and kept the sounds outside to a disc I p/u called sounds of the zombie swamp. On the portch we took old limbs and made a arch covered with webs so they had to enter a barrow idea. We kept the theme to elves and such. Inside the door we built a life size tree hung with leaves and moss, lots of those fake vines, candle lanterns and the blacklites for moonlite. As always looked great at night, but ok at daytime.


----------



## kprimm

How about a game that uses all the vines? Have a section where there are alot of vines snaking back out of site, let each guest pull one out and one of them could have something special tied to the end of it....or something sinister.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Make a hollow tree with a coleman cooler insider.
allow the spiget to stick out and that tree would be your punch dispenser!
Like Tree Sap or Tree Syrup.
Have fun!


----------

